# New Design 878, the beat goes



## Markwright

on.

http://www.cattlenetwork.com/news/industry/oldest-living-abs-bull-celebrates-golden-birthday?ss=news


----------



## DoubleR

Have a bit of his genetics in our herd. Cool article! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Markwright

*Both ABS and Universal*

Semen Sales have him at $18 per unit.
probably the smartest buy in Angus.

certificates, btw are $35.





DoubleR said:


> Have a bit of his genetics in our herd. Cool article! Thanks for posting!


----------



## DoubleR

There's a reason he's still in production.


----------



## Markwright

*He's 1 of thee Best Ever*

( on the globe ) he was raised in Dakota.

( guy named Howard Hillman raised him )

If you want to make Real Cows or want Real Feed Efficiency then use 878.

878 just has a real cow maker top hip.

I figure he'll last another 5 to 8 years and keep on producing.

a lot of his daughters will likely ratio calves till they're 22 or 23 years old too.






DoubleR said:


> There's a reason he's still in production.


----------



## tnsalersbreeder

His epd's aren't worth a damn! Look to be just barely above average!


----------

